# Scythe Mugen Rev2 inkompatibel Asus P8P67?!



## McFly0815 (17. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir gerade den ScytheMugen Rev2 in Verbindung mit dem Asus P8P67 gekauft. Jetzt wollte ich ihn montieren und mußte folgendes mit erschrecken feststellen.

Die Backplatte besteht aus massiven Metall beschichtet mit einer Moosgummischicht. Wenn man sich aber die Unterseite des Boards anschaut, sieht man auf einer Seite Kontakte von Lötverbindungen herausschauen. Diese sind genau dort angebracht wo die Backplatte verläuft. Die Kontakte haben ungefähr die Länge wie die Moosgummischicht stark ist. Wenn ich jetzt die CPU noch anziehen würde, könnte sich durch den entstehenden Druck der Abstand zu den Kontakten noch verringern. Ein Kurzschluss wäre die Folge.
Das wäre echt fatal!!!
In den entsprechenden Preisagenturen wird der Scythe Mugen schon als 1155 kompatibel ausgewiesen.
Kann das jemand bestätigen oder einen Tipp geben.
Vielleicht höre ich ja nur die Flöhe husten...


----------



## Kokopalme (17. Januar 2011)

Ich schätze, dass die "Pins" das Moosgummi nur leicht eindrücken. 

Leg die Backplate doch mal auf den Tisch ich stich mit einer etwas dickeren Nadel rein. Allein durch den Druck wirst du bestimmt keine Loch da rein bekommen.


----------



## McFly0815 (17. Januar 2011)

Naja, meine Angst wäre das sich die Pins irgendwann durcharbeiten. Weiterhin liegen direkt daneben SMD Bauteile die ebenfalls darunter liegen. Vielleicht ist das ja Standard und der Druck der durch das Moosgummi und der Backplatte auf die SMD ausgeübt wird ist nicht relevant. Wenn mir das jemand bestätigen könnte?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2011)

Es würde nur einmalig Druckstellen geben, ist ja kein Motor wo vibrationen auftreten die so etwas begünstigen würden. Wenn es dir nicht hilft schneide ein passendes Stück aus einer Blisterverpackung aus, und klemme das dazwischen.


----------



## McFly0815 (17. Januar 2011)

Wenn das ganz normale Lötstellen wären wie man sie von Leiterplatten kennt würde ich sagen ok, stimmt.
Diese Lötfahnen stammen (ich glaube es sind) >Spannungsstabis und ragen ca. 3mm spitz aus der Boardunterseite hervor und sind festgelötet ohne Abrundung.
Ichhabe leider nur dieses Bild gesehen die weißen Punkte zwischen den beiden Bohrungen sind die Lötfahnen: 
http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/motherboards/P8P67-EVO/ASUS-P8P67-EVO-Motherboard-PCB.jpg


----------



## Domowoi (17. Januar 2011)

Ich nehme an das die Moosgummischicht dafür da ist eben keinen Kurzen zu verursachen. Insofern hätt ich schon Vertrauen in die Backplate.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2011)

Wenn die Lötfahnen tatsächlich so hoch stehen wie du sagst wäre ich da vorsichtig.
Den nach anziehen der Schrauben könnten die sehr wohl das Moosgummi durchstehen und Kontakt bekommen ...

Kann man die nicht ein wenig abfeilen ?

Ich hoffe das morgen mein Board da ist und ich mir selber mal ein Bild davon machen kann


----------



## McFly0815 (17. Januar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt Scythe angeschrieben mal sehen was die sagen/schreiben.
Ich war nochmal kurz nachmessen. Die Moosgummischicht ist genau so dickwie die Lötfahnen lang.


----------



## RoccoESA (17. Januar 2011)

und warum kürzt du die "Lötfahnen" nicht einfach etwas, wenn dir das zu knapp ist? (zB mit 'nem feinen Seitenschneider - oder wenn nicht zur Hand mit'm Nagelknipser)


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2011)

jepp war auch mein gedanke ...weg damit


----------



## RoccoESA (17. Januar 2011)

ich hab noch mal geschaut - also bei mir bleibt ca 'n Millimeter Luft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber im Zweifelsfalle geht des mit dem "Abknipsen" sicher


----------



## McFly0815 (17. Januar 2011)

Naja, wenn das Board schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel hat ist das kein Problem. Wenn ich aber mit nem "modifizierten Board" beim Kundendienst auftauche ist es egal obs daran gelegen hat oder nicht.
Den Seitenschneider hatte ich auch schon kurzzeitig in der Hand. 
bleiben da noch die SMD`s. Ich habe keine Ahnung wieviel Druck die aushalten. Hat den keiner diese Kombi bisher ausprobiert?

Oh, da wurde zwischendurch noch was geschrieben:

Zum Bild: So siehts bei mir auch aus. Allerdings ist dort noch kein Anpressdruck drauf oder? Dann kommt das ganze nochmal nen Millimeter tiefer.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2011)

hmm wenn dir das mit dem kürzen nicht ganz geheuer ist warum schneidest du dir nicht ein papier zurecht das 0,5 mm stärke hat und legst es zwischen dem Moosgummi und dem Backplate ?

so wärst du auf der sicheren seite


----------



## RoccoESA (17. Januar 2011)

meine Backplate ist wie ein "X" - ich kann dein Problem also nicht nachvollziehen ...

Du wirst im Zweifelsfalle also entweder um einen Wechsel der Backplate oder das Kürzen der Pins nicht herumkommen - und mit welchem Argument soll ein Kundendienst kürzere Pins zum Garantieausschluss heranziehen?

sehe ich das richtig, deine Backplate liegt gar nicht auf der Sockelplatte auf, sondern geht drumrum?
Das ist bei Scythe nicht so richtig zu erkennen

(meine Backplate)


----------



## McFly0815 (17. Januar 2011)

Deine Backplatte ist ein Kreuz?????

Meins ist ein Viereck (sehr massiv).

Ein Kreuz mit der entsprechenden Auswölbung würde das Problem natürlich beseitigen.

Die Vorschläge mit dem zwischenpolstern usw. sind irgendwie nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Letztendlich wird mir aber wohl nichts anderes übrigbleiben.
Vielleicht zeigt sich der Scythe Support ja kompetent und bietet ne Lösung.
lol, vielleicht ne Backplatte in Kreuzform! Habe nochmal auf der Verpackung nachgelesen. Dort wird die Backplatte als Neuentwicklung und super Backplatte angepriesen.

EDIT: Sorry, habe dein Bild jetzt erst gesehen. Die Backplatte würde das Problem natürlich bereits imVorfeld ausschließen. Mal sehen was Scythe dazu sagt. Vielleicht schicken die mir ja eine und alles wäre gut.


----------



## danomat (18. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß was du meinst. Hab auch ein asus p67mpro und den mugen. Aber daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht. 

Ich hab's einfach voll angezogen. Läuft seit 3 Tagen XD


----------



## cdpferde (18. Januar 2011)

Habe ich auch so gesehen und trotzdem montiert wie gesagt läuft ohne probs.
Der Mossgummi ist ja sehr fest und eine Plastik Isolier-schicht is auch darunter, denke das sollte sich bei anderen Motherboards ähnlich darstellen.

Zitat aus dem Scythe Forum von Scythe direkt:
"The Mugen 2 backplate has a plastic isolation under the "soft" isolation. So you'll need a very sharp knife to cut that though". 


I zweifel falls probs auftreten werde ich Scythe ud Asus bitte das zu klären, Kunde is ja König


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2011)

Wie ich schon vorher schrieb, aus einer Blisterverpackung einfach was passend zurechtschneiden und darunter packen, Durch dieses Material geht nur eine heisse Nadel.


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Januar 2011)

mal ein tipp an alle lötzinnknipser xD
ich würde es lieber langsam wegpfeilen, da sonst der lötzinn  auch mal schnell wegbröckeln kann.
(das wegpfeilen selber dürfte eigentlich keine beeinträchtigung für das board darstellen, da ja ledeglich 2 kontakte damit aretiert werden).


----------



## McFly0815 (18. Januar 2011)

Erstmal danke für die vielen antworten... Ich habe mich fürs abknipsen entschieden.
Der Support von Scythe hat auch bereits geantwortet.
 [FONT=&quot]

Zitat: "vielen herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und das damit verbundene Interesse an 
Scythe Produkten. 

Gut aufgepasst, aber nicht ganz genau hingesehen  Zwischen der Moosgummischicht und dem Metall befindet sich noch eine feste Plastikschicht. Ein Kurzschluss ist ausgeschlossen, wäre auch das erste Mal. Die Lötendungen können so nicht in direkten Kontakt kommen.

Ich wünsche Ihnen nun aber viel Spaß mit dem Kühler und hoffe Sie beruhigt zu haben." Zitat Ende...

So, der Lüfter ist drauf und das Board ist auch drinne. Morgen wird installiert!
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bei Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.[/FONT]


----------



## Hobbes (21. Januar 2011)

ich hab ebenfalls das P8P67 und den Mugen 2 und hab mir auch keine Gedanken gemacht und die Backplate einfach trotzdem draufgesetzt und festgezogen. Bisher keine Probleme


----------



## Karle86 (9. April 2011)

hallo an alle.
ich will mir auch das asus p8p67 zulegen (zu meinem i5 2500k).
was ich noch nicht herausfinden konnte sind folgende dinge:

1) wieviel RAM-Bänke belegt der Mugen2 ?
2) den Mugen2-Lüfter kann man ja an alle 4 Seiten anbringen: Wenn der Lüfter auf der Ram-Banken-Seite (er bläßt die Luft durch den Kühler) befestigt ist und gegenüber (er zieht dann die Luft durch den Kühler). 

andere Stellungen erlaubt mein Gehäuse nicht. ist es nicht besser, wenn der Lüfter die Luft durchbläßt anstatt sie anzusaugen ?

hier mal ein paar Daten zu meinem System (soll demnächst kommen):
- Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi-Tower - Cooler Master Centurion 534 +Plus 
 nur mit silberner front
- ASUS P8P67 r3.0 ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1155 - ASUS P8P67 R.3.0
- i5 2500k Prozessor
- RAM: Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit  ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

ich hatte in meinem jetzigen System (intel E8400 , ASUS P5Q) nur Probleme mit dem Mugen 2:
- der Lüfter versperrte die RAM-Slots, wodurch ich den Kühler auf die andere Seite montieren musste - da ist vermutlich die Kühlleistung nicht mehr besonders  gut.
- wenn ich den Kühler auf die andere Seite montieren wollte, war das ATX-Stromkabel im Weg.

kann mir jemand da helfen ?
danke im Voraus


----------

